# using flash drive for device storage



## jleiss (7 mo ago)

It used to work prior to the android 10 firmware update but now the device doesn't see it neither does apps such as xplore. Any ideas on fixing it?


----------



## robinhoodc (Jul 15, 2021)

I have many apps installed and working on my USB-C flash drive used as device storage, even though X-plore and File Commander cannot see the USB drive.


----------



## jleiss (7 mo ago)

robinhoodc said:


> I have many apps installed and working on my USB-C flash drive used as device storage, even though X-plore and File Commander cannot see the USB drive.


I was able to move apps, but I am unable to point an app to it for writing to the device such as for recording, that worked prior to the android 10 upgrade.


----------

